# Games: How much they affect U



## TheMask (Jan 9, 2004)

Ever wondered how being addicted to games (typically the one u play on the puter) affects our daily life? i had no idea, until recently. I have been playing NFS - Underground day and night for the past few days now and i dont think of anything else other than being in the driver's seat for greater part of the day.

It only dawned on me how much i was into this game only when I tried to *"DRAFT"* behind a bike on my Honda! I was even so tempted to *"DRIFT"* whenever i had to make a turn!!! It wud have be fun if i had a real Honda though. What i have is a Kinetic Honda. Mind u! _Scooter nahin, yeh hai Kinetic!_  Thankfully common sense prevailed and i have not tried any such antics. Now i ride my bike more carefully than before. For good reason!

I am not into FPS games, *THANK GOD!!!* THought this would make some good discussion. Feel free to share your thoughts and experience!


----------



## anupamsinha (Jan 9, 2004)

Control yourself Mask! Well I play chess. So not much of action I guess.


----------



## TheMask (Jan 9, 2004)

LOL, Anupam, am very much in control!!!


----------



## ice (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah it duz.. im into fps.. and end up whackin my lil bro wid meeelleeee weapons.


----------



## TheMask (Jan 9, 2004)

COuld we have more than one liner here please 

Lets discuss!


----------



## nirubhai (Jan 9, 2004)

hey its not only u!
when i played motoracer for the first time, that day i hit almost 2-3 bikes ridin in the city! don't worry, no one was injured   n i was so fast dat i even didn't heard any _gallis_  



			
				TheMask said:
			
		

> I am not into FPS games, *THANK GOD!!!*


do u have gun? just curious


----------



## [deXter] (Jan 9, 2004)

Well, I'm more into stratergy games... Used to be a Quake 3 freak for a while, still do play when I get the chance, but not that regularly. QIII didnt really affect me that much, the only side effect was addiction .... ditto for stratergy games. 

As for racing, I always used to play NFS when I had a chance, but not for long continuous periods, but just for the rush of it... I used to fininsh the game quickly too.. again not much effect of NFS on me...

The only games that affected me were:

1) Warcraft III. 
 Had just got this when it was released- simply was awestruck by the graphics and the gameplay- I was on vacation during that period so used to play like 12-16 hrs daily!  After each days' session, I used to feel dazed and whenever I took a step forward, I was having half a mind to look at a map.. And also to be on the lookout for enemies 

2) Bomberman!!
 Yeah! I was playing this game during 1995 when I hadn't got win95 and was using win3.11 on my old 486. But I used to work mostly in DOS, as it was much better. I was addicted to Bomberman and after playing bomberman, whenever I came across a wall or a door in my way, I felt like blowing it up- and my vision was converted into a sort of a 2D plane and I was feeling very confused!

3) Wolf 3D!
 No- NOT the new one- the original game when it came out (Was it 1994?)
Seriously scared the shit out me! I mean, till that time there was no such thing like 3D games.. When I played the game- initially I was impressed by the realism - but was also scared cause it was a bit too realistic for me! Always used to exit the game when a guard used to come face to face! Side-effect: Was sometimes afraid of going into the dark rooms of my house! 

4) Gorilla!
 I dont know if anyone even rember this game- Used to play it regularly in 1991-1992 on an old 286.. In this game, there were 2 gorillas at two ends of the screen. The gorillas were on the roof tops of some skyscrapers (I think it was NY city). We basically had to aim at the other gorilla by specifying the velocity and direction and had to throw banannas to destroy the other gorilla!!!  After playing this game, always felt like throwing bannas at someone annoying....


----------



## TheMask (Jan 9, 2004)

LOL... dexter thats more like it!!

others... wanna share?


----------



## ice (Jan 9, 2004)

Some kids in the states, took 2 shot guns and shot cars on the hightway, many people died.. And guess what they said??

GTA III made them do it..
They were just emulating the part of the game where yu have to blow up cars in limited time.


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 9, 2004)

"ADDICTED"
MAX PAYNE-FELL IN LOVE WITH MONA WENT INTO FULL REAL REVENGE TO KILL THE VILLAN WHEN HE SHOOT HER BEHIND THE BACK 

MOH-WANTED TO PICK UP A CARBINE AND GO TO KARGIL 

CSI-WANTED TO QUIT COMMERCE AND GO FOR FORENSICS

FIFA 200......-WANT TO BE THE NEXT BECKHAM

FI - SCHUMI 

COLIN MACREA-SAME AS ABOVE 

POSTAL 1,2-WISH COULD PISS ON OTHERS 

GTA III/VICE CITY -WISH COULD DO IT IN MUMBAI 
TRIED A HAND IN MY BUILDING COMPOUND BUT COMPLAINS 

SO HERES WHAT GAMES CAN DO TO ME


----------



## aj (Jan 9, 2004)

Addiction...even I wanna describe what addiction really is...

about 2-3 years ago..I'm in 10th grade...summer holidays...recently been introduced to strategy games...got my hand on Age of Empires...load it on my pc...start it up.

Don't know what time i started the game...mom calls me downstairs for dinner...ask her to send it to my room...after that, start all over again and take my eyes off the pc only at 5 a.m. because i'm hungry again and only to find out that everyone in the house is asleep.

go to sleep, wake up at about 2 or 3 in the afternoon...just start up my pc again...start aoe.  about an hour or so later, have my "breakfast" (also upstairs) (note here that i haven't bathed or brushed my teeth), continue with aoe, have some snack in the evening (also in my room), continue with aoe, have dinner (needless to mention where), continue with aoe, sleep at about 4 or 5 in da morning.

trust me, this was my routine throughout 90% of my summer vacation.  the only breaks i had were to either go to the loo, or when there was some kinda power failure.  it was only during these short breaks that i went to the loo or took time to bathe or brush my teeth and all.

i, to this day, thank the electricity deptt. for those power failures.     

but trust me, it dint end there.  there was also transport tycoon deluxe, worms and many more.  i know that these all were old games but those were the only ones i liked.


----------



## hthite (Jan 10, 2004)

Games are a warp hole when you don't have a control over yourself... And strategy games can be the worst, cause most of them last long, really really long... Of course FPS are more fun, especially on a network!

Started off with AOE, I even downloaded the demo of AOK (AOE2) from the Net on a Dialup in 2000! Took me ages! But then, my SSC vacations started, so a quick rush to the local piracy (oooops ) store, and got the full game! No seeing back...

In sleep I could see the heliopoli and ballistas!!! And when would I sleep? In the day, cause then the PC was used by dad too, so that way most efficient utilization!!! Food was boring, everything was fast food, sometimes, food was in the games, when the Mongolians were waging a war!

Found RR2 then... Oh boy, another good one... Ages and ages spent... People would swear at me for the continuous ding ding ding of the money making trains... Complain about how I'd lose my eye sight! (Luckily I am still with a 6/6 vision!)

But then sanity had to return... Can't keep playing... Got in control... And decided to stay off games for a long time... Still trying to do it though! 

HAPPY GAMING!


----------



## TheMask (Jan 10, 2004)

Nice Fellas... Keep them coming!!


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 10, 2004)

I am a GTA freak!!!!!!!!!!!

I just love wheeling the bikes and "activa" faggio on the long street.

Besides, I also love AOE, warcraft, all NFS, including Undergroung, i am forced to go to my friend's house every evening to play the drag race in underground and Call Of Duty as well.     

I REALLY LIKED POSTAL 2 AND THE DIALOGUES, except for those frequent loading zones which would really irritate me. 

Really liked to play NFSHS. The tilt feeling when playing on dashboard of the Ferrari F50 was awesome. About Porsche, i always tried to make fastest laps in Cote D Azur track. Ended with a 2min 19 sec lap. 8)  8)  8)


----------



## TheMask (Jan 10, 2004)

But, Sun, how have those games affected u??


----------



## Radon (Jan 10, 2004)

I have been a crazy about games for many years. I got hooked when I bough a NES 8-bit video game. Man that was a time. I was crried away by *Super Mario Bros* & *Contra*. Now it has come all the way to Q3, GTA3 and AOM. Wonder where it will got in the next 10 years...

It affected me greatly. At some points of time I even dreamed them in my sleep. Man...what a mindgame...


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 10, 2004)

AoE 2 has to be one of the more addictive games. The only one I really played online. I was never a fan of FPS, except jedi knight  & half-life. I remember thinking commandos strategies while sleeping. I was really addicted to The Sims for a while too.

Ujjwal

But before got my PC, I used to play Mario, Spartan X on my friends videogame. Arcade games were the only ones I played well.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Jan 11, 2004)

i remember playing op flashpoint for about 4 hrs at a stretch and then planning strategies for those spec ops missions during studies, i even wrote down those strategies in my rough copy

i have played aoe and aom for 5 hrs at a  stretch aand gone to bed(i remember having read =not to play on comp or watch tv till 1 hr before bed)
hence  i  dream whole night about playing better without cheats 
and hence no sleep

first time i played maxpayne1-my brain got maad
i didnt know where to go what to do and was using cheats, so went thru wals in 1st missionand didnt complete as normal and kept wandering the streets in the game for 2 days

my sis complained about that bloodshed to parents and got banned just before completing the whole game, but still continued.

when i played igi1 for first time i liked it and went on playing, and didnt feel like stopping and failed in 2 exams during half yearly.in 11th
i cursed my friend for giving it to me.
he had just bought it but didnt have a comp so itook it to play first.


----------



## guri35 (Jan 16, 2004)

Obsession was born with me.Anything I like it becomes my obsession.It dates back to my school days and started with comics then came my media video game,not to forget those handheld games,then playstation 1,and now pc.Games that r addictive r the ones that affect ur normal life.The games that really affcted me r:

1.Many games on the Media (cartridges),I used to see them in my dreams.The worst of them all was a tetris like game "Dr Virus"I used to play that with my elder brother and we wud play it for hours.It was very bad for eyes u had to concentrate so much and water flowed through our eyes after we stopped.Tetris comes a close second.

2.The handheld games also became a craze for sometime.Though i dont remember the games but they were mostly similar to the media games.They were really addictive.I remember my fingers specially thumb used to move automatically(as if tapping the buttons) while sitting idle.

3.On playstation1 there was tekken,the game which led to real fights between me and my bro.Eventhough he is about 5 yrs older than me he used to fight with me over petty things like "tu ek hi cheez baar baar maarta rehta hai".I was a real champion of tekken.There was literally no move of any player that i didnt knew.I used to practice for 3-4 hours daily.

4.Tomb Raider series:I have played all parts of tomb raider till 2000 on the PS1.Damn i hate this game.It was so boringly puzzled.For 2-3 yrs while playing this series all i had been doing was finding paths eventhough it was so frustrating but i played the game only for the sake of completing it.So when i bought my pc,i sweared to myself not to play any of the lara croft games and have followed it to date.

5.Gran taurismo on ps1,This is the only game that has affected me truly in real life.While driving either car or bike i used to be pretty much in the "Racing mode".So the turns used to be stylish and every person on the road seemed to be my competitor.So overtaking them used to be my main aim.

6.Resident Evil2-The movie was very ordinary but the game was very good.Its one of my all time favs and wud definitely come on my top 5 list.It had some true moments of scare.I remember i was playing it at night  and my bro was watching.We had switched off the light and theres one scene in which many crows attack u suddenly while passing through a corridor.They come by breaking the glass of the windows and sound of breaking glass takes a hell out of u.

7.Then came pc,and guess what ,the first game i played on my pc was max payne and i was simply shellshocked by the graphics and the realism.I used to play it nonstop during my vacations pretty much the the way aj described.So i used to take breaks only for important things and that does not include food.

8.I dont think Fps games have that much of impact.SO eventhough i have played quite a lot of quake its not much of a concern.Strategy games r on the top of charts of addiction.These include the AOE, AOM but Rise of nations affected me the most.All night i used to see RON dreams and this happened only a few months back.

If not controlled it cud be fatal,so my suggestion to all friends here is try to keep it under check.One thing is its very harmfull to play games at night(Not all though)so its adviced to cut on ur night pc use asmuch as u can.like aj mentioned he used to sleep at 5am and wake at 2pm and then again started playing.So during holidays etc u cud play asmuch as u like during daytime but try not to play at night.(Damn thats so easy to say,if only i cud follow that rule myself)I think the main reason why i sit on my pc at night is net,and thats the main villain that has made me nocturnal.But i am seriously trying to cut on my pc use as it has started to affect my health specially eyes.


----------



## TheMask (Jan 17, 2004)

wow... nice experiences to share... hopefully many others wud share too!


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 17, 2004)

I played AOE continously for over 5 hrs!!!!!!!! I was so fanatic of games that I wud even play them during my exams

AOE has always beeen my fav. Game, including AOE2. AOM and RON did not work on my system   but no regrets!!!


----------



## GunshotSilence (Jan 17, 2004)

well said guys

no one except me know how my eyes became kharaab just one month before my nda exam--i used to play aoe/cromson skies till 5 am and wake up at 2 pm in july

and also missed collge for a week in nov with the same timetable -that i donteven remember going to college or studying anything in nov 2003 -cause all on my mind was only gamng.

now my exams are coming and im repenting. i cant remember a thing


----------



## gagandeep89 (Jan 19, 2004)

hey guys 
i am a hardcore gamer
i am playing nfs call of duty max payne 2 
and about 5 gamez more
but nfs is just too cool
its just a gr8 game with huge graphic detail


----------



## svenkat83 (Jan 20, 2004)

Believe it or not , I played Max Payne continously for 11 hrs during my study holidays for the Semester exams.
And guess what happened. That semester's aggregate still rankles me.It reduced my consolidated percentage which would have been pretty decent otherwise.That's how that game affected me.
GTAIII didn't make me mad but MOH AA did. I love that game so much that I  still have those mp3s played on my PC, Music Player and  our car.
Half Life was another great game.Mafia too.
Now for the first time I went Racing with NFS HP and was suffering from sore fingers ,after all for those gold medals.


----------



## TheMask (Jan 20, 2004)

My 2 records... 

1. Chatting from 10am till 11pm.. non stop... skipped lunch too! and the best part is the guy who owns the browsing center bought me snacks that evening as i had not had lunch!!!

2. NFS 3 - Hot Pursuit. My friend bugged me he cud beat me in NFS 3... so we had to prove ourselves. SO we sat at about 3pm, just after a heavy lunch... played non stop till 6:30.... 6:30 in the morning... yep, 6:30 the next day! thats about 15 hours of non-stop playing!! and of course, i beat him


----------



## coolcrook007 (Jan 20, 2004)

I too am a game addict.I study in the ninth standard and since I was 7 or 8 yrs old when I got my first video game(the one with the cartridges)I would play basically the whole day running about now and then gettin new cartridges from frens buyin them if i got enough bucks.


When I got to play on the computer the first time in my fren's house ,I took me only three weeks to ask dad and get one for myself.There are only a few things I do on my pc play games ,play games ,play even more games and occasionally do some other stuff like surfing and chatting.

The games I am most addicted am to are Half-Life.I played Half-Life the whole day the first time I got the chance.I would evn wake up at 4:30 in the mornin to get ready and play before school instead of studying.I would'nt stop playing even though my parents scolding me all the time.I only stopped after I finished the game     ( I really felt it should have been a 100 or so levels longer)

I love the Aoe series I played it even today.Nowadays even there is hardly a day when i don't paly aoe,aok or aom or I think I can't digest my food. My frens really annoy     me when they come in the the midle of one of my AOE games and i never give these cds to anyone coz my cds regularly get lost with frens.I have two copies each of these games .Just In case   

I play loads of games like delta force 1 to 4,Max Payne,Spiderman,
Counter strike, Unreal Tournament,Quake II(I some even dream of one of these games and most probably wake with a start when i die in a deathmatch or something)

The Ea Fifa Games too Are one of my favorites . I most probably beat the computer even in pro mode after all my practice.(I love playin it over lan with frens too)

I have all the Harry Potter books and love them and the same goes 4 all the Harry potter games not tht I like 'em too much but I am a Harry Potter fanatic.

Nfs like all others I suppose is too one of my favourites.No need for an explanation on Nfs games I suppose.

Ceaser III too is one of my favorite games though I couldn't ever get much higher than architect       I love the game none the least.

Cricket 2004 one of my newest games is really nice but its much too easier batting then bowling(I may have learn't a few good shots from the game though)But I still play lot of it.I set such a huge total that the computer doesn't have a chance to chase it.(Just like our team does in the actual game)

Mortal Combat 4 is one of the coolest game I ever played. I especially like the magical special powers and I really hope that I could have used them in real life.

Smackdown 2 is a wrestling game and I like I expect many WWE fanatics love it. The special moves are like the actual wrestlers and the camera angles are great. (I do many of the move to my smaller brother who hates wwe coz of me hitting it)

Chess is another one of the games I play. I like to play chess but I don't get partners play play with as everyone thinks its boring so I play with the computer(I hardly win though)

RoadRash was the first biking game I played and though it was simple but I have played many a biking game since and I still play it once in a while . Moto gp2,Motocross Mania are the other biking games I have played.


----------



## coolcrook007 (Jan 20, 2004)

Well as far as records go mine I suppose are-

i)Played Half-Life for continious 7-8 hrs.   

ii)Online on the net chatting and surfing from 9 am to 7  pm   

iii)Searching for a crack for 5hrs.(though I never got it on that day)   

iv)Getting 60 frags in deathmatch(Unreal Tournament)without getting 
killed only once.   

v)Played Fifa on lan with fren for 5 hrs.   

vi)Installing 8 games in my system in a single day   

vii)Well I don't seem to remember any more but as Iwill I'll edit this post


----------



## ice (Jan 20, 2004)

> iv)Getting 60 frags in deathmatch(Unreal Tournament)without getting
> killed only once.



Proud of u.. i couldnt go more than 12 on godlike.
what mode do u play on.. I now only play MORPHEUS...

UT OWNZ TOO..


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 20, 2004)

My records:

1. Got 2:21.45 on Cote D Azur in NFS5 using Porsche 996 Turbo 8) (fully modded, stage2 turbochargers,etc. 700bhp  )


2.Pestered my friend by going into his house every day since 10 days from 5pm to 9pm everyday since  to play NFS7U 



			
				ice said:
			
		

> > iv)Getting 60 frags in deathmatch(Unreal Tournament)without getting
> > killed only once.
> 
> 
> ...



never played UT, quake.............


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 20, 2004)

TheMask said:
			
		

> I was even so tempted to *"DRIFT"* whenever i had to make a turn!!!



I always " DRIFT" when I go on sandy roads  , even did a 180 turn on the dirt portion of MG road


----------



## TheMask (Jan 21, 2004)

Sun. i wud like to do that too... but my Honda wont let me do it


----------



## guri35 (Jan 21, 2004)

Guys i think u r going off the topic,its better to share ur experiences regarding game addiction.This records topic will simply result in flooding of  this very good topic.


----------



## Wildstyle (Aug 29, 2004)

Games affect me lots. I do stuff like this in real life:

1) I have a crush (could this be love? Ooh! Ooh!) with BloodRayne and Mona Sax
2) Still hum or whistle the theme tunes of games like The Sims, Max Payne, The Elder Scrollsaggerfall (old DOS RPG)
3) Wave my hands in the air imagining I am a spell-caster as in Undying or The Elder Scrolls:Morrowind
4) Like to impress chicks with 'deadly' dialogues a la Max Payne or Duke Nukem
5) Have an uncanny fear for crabs in in the fish market (after playing Half Life) 
6) Burst out into uncontrollable fits of laughter looking at some fatsos who look like the character models in Quake 3

(Kidding about the last two if you didn't guess )


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 29, 2004)

me an IGI fan. I skipped my college test to play that.  Altough it was not internals . I have skipped some classes to play IGI 
..:: [peace] ::..
Jeba


----------



## cockyrudh_2020 (Aug 29, 2004)

Well you people have been speakin about games,
Lemme tell you about me:
You guys must be knowing about limp bizkit's "Mi-2 theme" and "keep rollin' ", Well whenever im on my active, i get morphed into Tom Cruise and im one hell of a driver!
Now thats really adrenaline pumping... lol


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 29, 2004)

The last game I recently played was Doom3 & here is my responce

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,darknesss, hell, demons, save me,  earth here I come

oh! Sorry, it's totelly up to U, how much U let the game in U, once the game is compleated I usually forget about it in 1 month, belive me, I have forgotten how to compleate Max Payne 1


----------



## crusader77 (Aug 29, 2004)

damn, again late to a thread.. 

well as far as records go, i once played a deathmatch in UT and got 120 frags! without being killed once! i am a big ut,q3 fan. Nowadays i don't get that much time anymore but if i play it's mostly LMS on cliffhanger, morpheus ,holywater or onslaught on UT2k4. And the effect on me, well.. when i had just got the game in 2000 i think, i'd play it like 6-8hrs a day and afterwards i'd just be slightly dazed and tired. did'nt effect me in any other way.. thank god!


----------



## mail2and (Aug 29, 2004)

I never game so intensly... sometime formula 1 or cricket ... but that sumtimes is once in 3--4 mths... after my syswtem format i havent even found time to install the games again....


----------



## prankzter (Aug 29, 2004)

well...for the past 2 months, i have been playing:
1.hitman 2 ( completed )
2.hitman contracts (completed )
3.NFS underground ( completed )
4.collin mcrally
5.cricket 2004
6.Max Payne 2 ( completed )
7.Freedom Force (in progress... )
8.Call of duty ( completed )

so u see gamesform an integral part of me!


----------



## SpitefulPentium (Aug 29, 2004)

well the topic is on how the games affect people. And heres how some of the games affected me. Starting from the recent NFS UG...
Played it day and night and now whenever I go out and see cars (esp Accents, Lancers, Esteems, City VTECs), I keep imagining which vinyls/colors/spoilers would look good. Discuss the same with my bro, who is a hardcore NFSUG fan too.

Commandos days... after crawling through a series of levels and being detected by those Germans, I felt odd when walking in publics and kept looking here and there to see if people would notice me. ehehe.

After UT, wanted to "head shot" many people from my balcony. and there are countless times when I imagined bullet time in public.

Fortunately sanity held and did nothing of the above.(I take frequent breaks during gameplay so that I'm not too depressed) advise you all too to cut down on the continuity (and not the gaming). I really feel shitty after playing a game continuously for more that 5 hrs and not spening time outdoors.

Enjoy life!!  8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

I hate QIII and UT, bomberman, however, is my all time favourite. Hey dexter, have you played DigDug, I loved that too


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 2, 2004)

I play needfor Speed ( all seris ) a lot really i love car racing games a lot...but somehow what it has done to my driving habbit...its totally spoilt my car driving ...i mean i frequently take car to nagpur to Pune and sometimes on the highway i feel i need to get some bonus points on the turn and hey my hands without any command from the brain automatically take that dangarous turn. ...by cutting on the curvature ....all it puts me is in a dangarous position ( wrong side on highway at 110 KPH )....
   MY MY someone save me !!!!!!


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 2, 2004)

I used play aoe2 conquerors in my 10th class. Got 56% attendance coz i play 9-12 hrs a day. I played it even before board exams.
I remeber playing half life my first fps game. I got used to quicksaving and quickloading that time that before my physics boards i studied for only 15 mins and was playing hl. when my mother asked what i will do if i get less marks isaid i would quickload. But later irealised my mistake. Now games don't affect my reality ata all. I can differentiate between reality and game world. Just this month i finished vice city 100% twice. The second time i finished in 21 hrs continuous. Hell i was sleepy.


----------



## EinSTeiN (Sep 2, 2004)

ADDICTION!! My only addiction was with WARCRAFT 3. Its the best game out there. And u wont get bored. Anyway now i'm out of maps and i've not upgraded to Frozen throne. So i dont get maps from warcraftiii.net .Is somebody out there having an idea to make a Random Map Generator for warcraft 3????


----------



## sunnydiv (Sep 3, 2004)

i am playing gta vice city now a days think like getting a chain gun and start with the real world

i thank the lord everyday for i dont have a gun and its not selling out there . 

thank you god thank you  

i will need therapy

its true, but i think i can control myself enough


----------



## sunnydiv (Sep 3, 2004)

maybe i need to meditate more 


oooooooooooooommmmmm


----------



## DKant (Sep 6, 2004)

Games do affect me somewhat..but just at a perceptual level. Only once did I game so much before an exam that my scores dipped. After that I'm more careful and finish studying quickly so I can game for sometime, without affecting my scores  !

As regards the perceptual level..well when something goes wrong, my hand automatically goes to the position that would have been occupied by the F9 key (Quickload in Deus Ex and Half Life) if there had been a keyboard in front of me  If I need sumthin' my hand tries to press the F1 key, to bring up the inventory screen (in Deus Ex). After playing games like QIII and UT and MotoGP2, when I'm on the road, I feel like blowing everyone off it (I can actually see them flying off after an RL shot hits them! I can even see the rocket trails...the fire...everything!) and going full speed ahead! After playing Euro 2004, well..even when I start playing another game, I ready my left hand to hit the 'A','D','E' and 'S' keys.

As regards the records:

QIIIA - finished it in 7 hours straight.
Deus Ex - played one level for four-five hours just to try out the various permutations and combinations.
DeusEx- Woke up at 10:00 am. Had my breakfast. Loaded at 11:30 am. Played continuously for 3 hours (not much) had my lunch, came back, played for 4 hours, took a 2 minute break for some coffee, came back and played for another 3.5 hours before my mother dragged me to the dining room. Came back after that to play till 2:00 am.

I don't remember my NFS scores. I sucked at the older cars anyway.

FIFA 2000 - Half-time score - 7-0 (shows why Fifa 2004 is way better)
FIFA 2002 - Half time score - 6-0 (or is it 7-0? I'm not sure)
Euro 2004 - 1-0 and 2-2 are the max I have got 

Searched for a way out of the 'nether world' in HL: Blue Shift for two hours! That was more because I was feeling reely sleepy and cldn't see sumthin' lying right b4 my eyes..or rather b4 the camera, and not because it was very complicated.

Nice thread BTW.


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey Dkant u seem have gone thru similiar xperience.
My hand also used to go to F9, due to half life.
Deus ex. Yeah just like I tried all permutation and combis of diff events and conversations.
But I don't play sports games

Hey did anyone try clicking war3 characters repeatedly.
The bear (druid of te claw) says
"Only you can prevent forest fires."
	 >Other: Smokey The Bear, silly.

	-"I'd rather be hibernating."

	-"He wasn't Fuzzy, wuzz he?"

	-"Da Bears."

	-"Got any gummy humans?"

*Music*	-"Can't... stop... dancing!"

	-"Quit clicking on my bear ass."

Try out all the units and heroes. U can access these sound files from the editor


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 7, 2004)

I am fan of MAX PAYNE.
Whenever in the classroom I see a boring lecturer giving  a boring lecture which I can't bunk due to attendence shortage I think tht I should throw at him a Molotov Cocktail and when he is burnin shoot him with  INGRAM n SHotgun or one bullet from a SNIPER directly onto his head.
         While drivin I don't apply this principle of NFS:Underground.
 "On the road,I drive safely n responsibly........if u feel need 4 speed just play Underground."
         This is just what I feel.No reality.When I was exposed to games DAVE was everything 4 me.After tht I was dying to get NFS:2 I thought it was the absolute game.Later on I got NFS:5........I saw the stunning graphics!!!!!!!!!n replays in different camera views n all tht......I didn't loved action games thn.but my frend a hardcore gamer,made me a fan of action games.I think how technology has developed i.e, games are developing and graphics quality is also increasing so rapidly tht new GPUs are coming.Earlier I didn't knew  what is GPU.........But digit gave some knowledge abt it.
        Though now I am not a hardcore gamer,I play Maxpayne-2,James Bond,Underground.I have even onboard GPU 4 these.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Sep 7, 2004)

Only one game has made me imitate the character (whom you play as). And that's Mr. Garret. After I played 'Thief' for the first time, I actually tiptoed around. Opened doors very quietly. 'Used' things quietly. I actually felt like Garret himself. Been playing games since the days of wolfenstein 3d. But this was quite unbelievable. And, no, I'm not making this up  
Presently playing Doom 3 (unbelievably boring and struggling to finish it)
System Shock 2 (IMHO the best RPG cum FPS in the world)


----------



## alib_i (Sep 7, 2004)

This happened in my college...

Counter-Strike is extremely popular out here...
In the game, we buy 'Kevlar' and 'Helmet' just at the starting of every round for better protection.

So, one day a guy got hurt riding his bicycle when he ran over another fellow on motorcycle..
So this guy's friend asks him ..
"Didnt you have kevlar and helmet???"


----------

